# What age/weight to breed Nigerian Dwarf doe



## tracyqh

My 5 year-old son has a ND doe. She'll be a year in May and he has asked if he can get her bred. Out big does are having kids and he wants his "own set". Nibbles, his doe, seems very small. Granted, she with our LaManchas and Alpine, but I can still pick her up easily. She's very petite. When should we concider breeding her?

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

How much do you think she weighs? nigis can be bred at a year, some breeders breed them so they kid at over a year so she is probably ok to be bred


----------



## tracyqh

I'm guessing at just around 40-50 lbs. She just soooo petite. I'll get a picture of her. The Boar/LaMamcha doeling is taller than her. IDK if she just looks small because I'm looking at the other goats or what. I just don't want to breed her and then complications arise. Also, I need to find a buck anyway that is relatively close to me.


----------



## tracyqh

TinyHoovesRanch
I checked out your website and I would say Georgia matches Nibs in size. When will you breed her?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I wouldn't breed before they are at least 40lbs. 

How wide is your doe? The width of her hips plays a huge part in kidding difficulty or not. 

I have bred 8-10 month olds but my 2010 doeling just wouldn't grow so she is going to be bred this spring instead. So she will be just 10-11 months when bred and will hopefully continue to grow and kid at 15 months.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I bred Georgia to kid at the very end of May, she was almost 50 pounds, a great size, and she turned a year old at the begining of march.


----------



## milk and honey

I bred my doe in January, and she turns one this next week. She will kid around June 10th... so I dont really have an outcome for you yet.. but she made a really great growth spurt from Nov thru jan, so I decided to go ahead and bread her. She's half way now and is starting to look pretty big already. I'll keep everyone posted....(of course) Ha ha


----------



## tracyqh

I didn't get a pic of her tonight. To me, she doesn't look that wide, but I'll post a picture of her this weekend and let you guys decide.


----------



## tracyqh

I'm having trouble finding a ND buck to breed my tiny girl too. I found a pygmy buck that is pretty and seems small, but my girl seems so small. Would she have trouble having a pygmy kid? Are they generally thicker at birth? I'll snap a picture of my girl and post for you guys to decided!!!


----------



## liz

My 2 year old nigi doe kidded with twins by my pygmy buck....not an intentional breeding, it was all her doing!

Pygmy kids are generally stockier in build but I've not had any that haven't been born because they were too big.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

we bred our nigerians at 10 months, they were 47 and 49 lbs. Both kidded fine...one had twins. They were jumping around up until 5 days before kidding.


----------



## samba1

i have a 10 month old nigerian dwarf. she is almost as big as her mom. should i breed her?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

My non-expert opinion after reading the foregoing is that she should be ready to breed.


----------



## fishin816

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> My non-expert opinion after reading the foregoing is that she should be ready to breed.


This is an old post. 3 years ago. ;-)


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

samba1's post just prior was from 01/02/2014. Piggy-backed on old post. ;-)


----------



## samba1

the posts most of the time dont matter if they are old if they have good info.


----------



## samba1

posts from years ago can still be valid today:sleeping:


----------



## Stacykins

samba1 said:


> posts from years ago can still be valid today:sleeping:


Reviving ancient threads is bad forum etiquette. Also, if people post a question on the old thread, it often goes unnoticed. Make a new thread for a new question, include any relevant information you can provide.

It also gives me an opprotunity to use a favorite image of mine...


----------

